# crossbows?????



## crappiedude

I've shot archery for about 50 years and been bowhunting for almost 40 years. I can still shoot a compound but it takes less shots to get sore and more time to get over it. This poor old body is wearing out. Mostly the sholders are shot. I currently shoot 62#. I've been thinking of either getting new bow and shooting around 50# or going to a crossbow.
I'm not sure I want to spend a huge amount and I've been looking at packages in the $350 to $400 range. I think there are a few Barnetts in that price range! Jackal & Quad 400.

I guess my question is are they any good? I'm mostly interested in opinions from guys who have actually owned or actually know someone who owns these bows. Expierences good or bad. 

Are there any other options?
Thanks to those who answer.


----------



## RiverWader

Ive heard alot of bad things about Barnett crossbows, Firsthand and reading reviews.


Check out the new Horton Brotherhood or Bone Collector. I just picked the new Bone Collector up on Ebay for $412 shipped , The Brotherhood is around 350 shipped


----------



## turkeyt

crappiedude said:


> I've shot archery for about 50 years and been bowhunting for almost 40 years. I can still shoot a compound but it takes less shots to get sore and more time to get over it. This poor old body is wearing out. Mostly the sholders are shot. I currently shoot 62#. I've been thinking of either getting new bow and shooting around 50# or going to a crossbow.
> I'm not sure I want to spend a huge amount and I've been looking at packages in the $350 to $400 range. I think there are a few Barnetts in that price range! Jackal & Quad 400.
> 
> I guess my question is are they any good? I'm mostly interested in opinions from guys who have actually owned or actually know someone who owns these bows. Expierences good or bad.
> 
> Are there any other options?
> Thanks to those who answer.


If you still enjoy shooting a bow you can drop to a 40 to 50# pound bow and harvest any deer in the woods. With the right carbon arrows you can shoot 50 and be surprised with how efficient they are. I fell about 20 years ago and both my shoulders cause me problems and i shoot 52# and have for several years with no problem.


----------



## crappiedude

In doing some more research I have heard similar reports about Barnet crossbows having issues. I've also heard good things about Horton & Wicked Ridge. I can up the price a little bit if needed, I'm just not interested in spending $700 or $800 on a set up.

I am still considering the lighter bow set up. With todays new technology in limb and cam design this modern equipent gets great results. With my current set up and 80% let off I'm only holding 12#. I don't have much troule drawing or holding but I still suffer days later when ever I shoot. I wonder on the lighter set-up if dropping to a 50# draw and only holding 10# will make that much difference.

Right now I'm just exploring my options.


----------



## RTinVa

A good friend of mine has a crossbow so I borrowed it to give it a try. Yes, it will work well to kill deer but it is like shooting a rifle. It is also loud in my opinion. I have a torn rotator cuff in the right shoulder but so far I continue with my Mathews Monster. I was in a tree stand one morning, had four deer come within range, and I could not pull the bow back. I adjusted the weight and sights as soon as I got home and I am still using the bow at around #50. I do not want to give up the bow and will hold out as long as possible. The crossbow shoots a bolt like a bow shoots an arrow but the remainder of it might as well be a rifle. I will be using my bow during the entire season this year. Love to bow hunt. Hang in there! Stay safe!


----------



## TomC

I had a compund for years until my shoulder and elbow issues developed, then i picked up a crossbow, a horton legend sl 175lber. Since going to a crossbow i havent looked back, and just recently picked up another horton legend sl 175lber that is going to be my kid's. 

My buddy shot mine and liked it so much he went out and got one. He had a newer barnett but didnt like it due to the weight. Check on craigslist and such I saw one on there the other day for 275.00, it already had the scope,quiver and a couple bolts with it. Horton also has a good warranty and turn around time if you need.


----------



## crappiedude

I do understand the passion of the long bow as I have enjoyed the sport most of my life. I started with long bows (at age 9 or 10) and moved to recurves and then compounds. I shot instinctive (no sights) and finally went to sights about 15 years ago. There is just something about following the flight of the arrow (no sights) that I find appealing. 
I've killed a bunch of deer with a bow. I much prefer bow season to gun season but this really isn't about that.

Other issues I hadn't mentioned are I've had some heart problems and the meds sometimes get me a little light headed and I'm not as comfortable using tree stands as I once was (especially the portables). Also the hands are getting a bit shakey and with the crossbow, I can at least rest the stock on something to help steady my aim. My doc says he can give me another pill to help with the shakes if I need it but I'm resistant to more meds. I told him I'd take the pill when I no longer could thread the line through the eye of a my crappie jigs.

I still do okay with my bow. (last 2 years) I killed 6 of the 7 deer I drew back on. That 7th deer I just way misjudged the yardage by a mile. I'm still trying to figure that out.

I still plan to bow hunt some but I can see a time is coming when it may not be an option.


----------



## ironman172

A good used ten point....will serve you well....my shoulders are hosed too, and with a few shots to get sighted in you are good to go....with 100gr broad head mine shoots very flat and accurate  ...and look forward to this season as it gets closer....lost all my deer from last year while in Florida, somehow the small freezer got turned off a few days before we got home...had a daughter and granddaughter here in the house, and no one knew anything about it 

love my shooting house for hunting!! even can take a nap once in a while although there is quit a few tree stands around too....I always find myself up in here  
8x16ft....with 8x10ft inside and 8x6ft open porch ....7 windows and a door
.


----------



## RTinVa

I understand about getting older and having to adjust for the physical limitations that age unfortunately places on us as the years go by. I would definitely recommend an elevated blind with comforts of easy access and room to keep a small heater. Check out the pictures of the blind I put up for this year. It is a ******* Predator elevated blind. It doesn't have a Lazyboy chair but has many windows that will accommodate bow or rifle hunting. The ladder is more like a set of stairs and has a side rail to use when climbing or decending. Plenty of room for you and a one person "camera crew"! The blind at the top of the ladder has a platform "porch" with full size door.


----------



## ironman172

I like it!!!!!  ....mine is for the older years...just hard not to hunt in it anymore....there is something for dry too...... I sit out on the open porch the most


----------



## crappiedude

Now those set-ups are pretty cool. 
Even though I getting older and I am looking at some weapon options, I'm not quite ready for the "lazy boy" style of hunting, at least not just yet. I still love sitting out on those cold fall/early winter mornings. I plan on still being "out in the elements". 
Now maybe when I turn 65........


----------



## RiverWader

If You looking for an Lite bow , check out the Horton Team RealTree Ultralite 175. It about $500 shipped on Ebay, I went to Dicks and shot one, Very Very lite, Fast, and Quiet.


----------



## crappiedude

Weight and noise both make a difference. Someone mentioned the noise, I forgot about that. I haven't shot a cross bow since maybe the early 80's. They are alot different now. I just assumed they had quieted them down quite a bit since then.
I'll have to look at this one.


----------



## RiverWader

The Team RealTree comes with noise supressors and is only like 6lbs.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2012-Ho...417?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item484677f6e1


----------



## RTinVa

RiverWader,

Thanks for the tip on the Horton. Sooner or later we will all be looking for that perfect crossbow because of our physical limitations.
Although I have the ******* Blind my son and I will use our climbers until it gets so miserable we cannot stand it. I agree that there is nothing like seeing the deer from a treestand with nothing between you and the deer but a breeze. Makes you work harder at being stealthy to reach success. Good luck and I will post pictures as soon as they are available.


----------



## crappiedude

Hey, I have one more question for you guys. I have always been a fan of fixed blade broad heads (wasp) for my compound. Now for a crossbow, would it be better to shoot expendables or are do any of you guys use fixed blade?

PS, I upped my price a bit and have been looking at a Wicked Ridge Warrior along with a few Horton's


----------



## AEFISHING

I haven't had any luck with the Barnett's. I had some luck with Hortons but now I have an excalibur. It is a wide bow but very accurate. A friend of mine has Wicked Ridge and likes it but I haven't ever shot it. I would suggest going to BP and testing them out before buying.

I use Rage 2 blade broadheads for my crossbow and do well with them.


----------



## crappiedude

AEFISHING said:


> I haven't had any luck with the Barnett's. I had some luck with Hortons but now I have an excalibur. It is a wide bow but very accurate. A friend of mine has Wicked Ridge and likes it but I haven't ever shot it. I would suggest going to BP and testing them out before buying.
> 
> I use Rage 2 blade broadheads for my crossbow and do well with them.


hey Michael
How the noise level on that Wicked Ridge any idea?
That's a good idea about BPS, I'm only about 10 minutes from there @ work. Sounds like something to do at lunch.
If I decide to try an X bow it will either be a Horton or WR.
I definitely am going to stay away from Barnett's.


----------



## AEFISHING

I can't remember the noise level but it was fast. They sell crossbow silencer stuff that helps some. I would recommend the regular scope over the red dot as well.


----------



## crappiedude

AEFISHING said:


> I can't remember the noise level but it was fast. They sell crossbow silencer stuff that helps some. * I would recommend the regular scope over the red dot as well.*


The scope is a must. 
I'm still going to shoot and possibly hunt with my crossbow but I'm getting close to needing a plan "B"
I'm going to stop at BPS next week


----------



## 9Left

my grandfather is 75, uses a horton crossbow, still gets one every year. I have shot it a few times, very comfortable to use, but like others said, kinda loud in my opinion also, but it really doesnt matter , by the time the deer heard the "twang" of the crossbow, the bolt was already through the deer and stuck in the ground


----------



## VitalShot

I shoot a crossbow due to shoulder injury. Mine just dislocates I have had this happen in the tree drawing back in a deer when I was shooting my compound. I do miss the enjoyment of shooting the compound but can't do it any more. I have owned two hortons and they did fine but not a comparison to my Ten Point. It is flat out awesome. They also have the best customer service hands down. Had a piece of my quiver bracket brake and the sent me all new parts for free and I have owned the bow for 4 yrs. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51

i havent ever hunted with a crossbow, but i have shot a few. the friends i use to bow hunt with passed on. then my neck and shoulders just got so bad i gave up bow hunting. i could have got a handicap permit but just lost the fire to want to hunt by myself. this year they made it legal in indiana for everyone to hunt with a crossbow. my oldest son is showing some interest in crossbow hunting, so im getting alittle fire back in me. if we dont get crossbows this year and hunt, maby next year.

the only bad thing about crossbow hunting is i also have bad legs and a bad heart, so it makes it awful hard to get back there and hunt. i just sold my atv,s. now i find out i could get a handicap permit to ride my atv back to my hunting spot on state land. so if i get back into crossbow hunting i may get me another old atv.

but what i started out to say was i dont have a clue either which bow to buy. i want one im going to be happy with and thats going to last awhile but money is a big issue.
sherman


----------



## VitalShot

My order would go. Ten point, wicked ridge and Horton. Wicked ridge is made by ten point. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude

I'm not done with the questions just yet. 
Since all the models I was interested in were with in about $50 of each other, I decided to go with the Wicked Ridge Invader. It seemed like the premium package kind of had it all. It came with scope, sling, 3 arrows, quiver and some do-dad to help draw the thing. I'll add silencers later. It seemed like a decent start.

This thing comes with aluminum bolts. I only saw 1 review on WR bolts and the guy complained they were junk. It seems he killed 2 deer with his crossbow and on each kill he bent the bolts each time.
Since this is so new to me I'd like to get your guys views on what kind of bolt options I should consider. 
Also, thanks in advance. Your input has helped tremendously.

PS- last night on my way home from work, my hunting partner (who's also falling apart) called me to tell me he was thinking of buying a crossbow. Since he hates the summer heat we usually don't see each other much through the summer. He laughed when I told him I was already checking them out. We are the same age so I guess we're falling apart at the same rate.


----------



## bkr43050

As far as breaking arrows on a killed deer I don't see that as being a concern of the arrow's quality. There is an awful lot of energy flying with an and if it does not make a clean passthrough then you will very often times break an arrow.

I have a crossbow that the boys still use. We shot aluminum bolts in it for years but I switched over to carbons. It is a Horton and it has treated us very well although I really have no other firsthand experience to compare.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19

I own a Barnett Jackal Crossbow. It has served me well never have or had any problems with it at all and killed me plenty of deer with it. my friend has a horton summit and me and him both agree on that the barnett is alittle better with accuracy and power.


----------



## squid_1

My buddy and I both shoot Wicked Ridge Warriors (under $400) when we puchased them. They shot dead on out of the box 20,30 and 40yds. We have killed several deer and we both use 100gr 3 blade muzzies. Very happy with the purchase and might upgrade to another wicked ridge line come next year. I shoot the 10 point carbon arrows and he shoots the wicked ridge alum. ones and they are very close in flight trajectory so the $ difference is your call. I have broke carbon bolts also.


----------



## VitalShot

As far as bolts ( arrows). I have shot both. Just make sure you stick with the proper size. Diameter and wall thickness. These are pretty much standard but you don't want to go to light. I do shoot carbon now but have killed many with aluminum. Just on carbon make sure you check for cracks and signs of weakness and damage. I had a friend who did have one explode on him. Just be safe. Either in my opinion is good. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude

Good answer VitalShot.

I actually consider arrows to just be a cosumable part in the sport of archery. As long as I've been shooting; I knew I would have another dozen arrows coming in my future. Breaking and loosing arrows is just part of the sport.
Before I swithed to carbon on my compound, I used to shoot super light aluminum shafts for 3d shoots and I would bump the weight up on the shafts for hunting season. I used to like the diameter of the aluminum shafts and felt I had better control and arrow consistency when shooting broadheads. Shooting fixed blade heads I just felt aluminum had better groups down range @ 40-50 yards due to the stiffer shaft. With carbon shaft I had a hard time getting good groups past 40 yards.
Let me say I only hunted out to about 20 yards or so but I wanted to know those arrows would fly true.
Since I'm new to this whole crossbow thing. I didn't know if one shaft was just more stable or consistanct flying than the other.
Again thanks for the input and feel free to add more


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Just figured id share my story with you real quick. About 7-8 years ago I bought a brand new barnett from the cabelas in wheeling. I brought it home and the first time I ever shot it the string and limbs both completly snapped off. I almost got hurt very bad. Sent the piece of **** back to cabelas and a few weeks later they sent me back a horton explorer 150. I've had that bow ever since and havent had one problem with it. It's one of hortons cheaper end bows but it gets the job done. It's light and accurate and I've dropped my fair share of deer with it. The only complaint I have with the bow is it is a bit on the noisy side but your going to get that with most crossbows. I would defiantly check it out you can find one for around 300-350$ I'm sure. As far as broadheads go this will be my first year using expandables and I'm kind of nervous about it but I'm always down to try new methods out. There is positives and negatives about both. I'm using the 100 g crossbow spitfires from NAP this year and a buddy of mine gave me a rage practice head with a 100g titanium 2 blade rage so I will be testing that out as well. The practice head is dead on everytime I shoot and I've heard great things about rage. Hope this has helped.


----------



## crappiedude

So here's the out come of the thread.
Well I placed an order for the WR Invader late Wednesday with an estimated delivery of next Friday and to my surprise it showed up yesterday. Of course I put it together last night but I had nowhere to shoot it.
I had to meet my hunting partner this morning to go check on some stands and I brought the crossbow along to try it out. He was definitley skeptical about me hitting the target at 20 yards since it had never been fired before. He kept telling me to get closer. I too was leary but I ws hopeful.
Well we are believers now. That thing is pretty awsome. Most of the shots we took were within 1"-2" of the 1" dot (mostly a liitle left) out to 40 yards and that is with out any sight adjustments. The speed was good too (adverised 315 fps). Being a crossbow it was a bit noisy but not nearly as bad as what I thought. I think some silencers will definitley help out with that.
One other concern we had was being able to cock the bow. Well that ACU52 cocking device made cocking pretty simple and the fact that its attached to the bow stock is even better since I can't loose the darn thing.
At the end of the morning I dropped my partner off at his house and he told me he was going to order he same bow so I guess he must have liked it too.
Thanks again to all who had input.


----------



## crappiedude

Well, I guess you could say it worked out okay








It was a 20 yard shot about 15 yards from that tree line behind me and he only went about 45 years and pilled up. Sorry for all the blood, I just didn't have anyway to clean him up.








I used a wasp broadhead and a 2219 arrow (bolt)

One thing I will say is using a crossbow is more challenging than I though it would be. After hunting with a vertical weapon for over 35 years, that horizonal limb configuration is a whole new mind set.
I had a doe standing broadside at 30 yards earlier in the morning and I got the scope on her but my left limb was only about an inch or so away form another tree trunk and I couldn't get away from it. Also the physical weight of holding the crossbow on target can but tougher than I thought. 

Now to see if I can get a doe or 2 before the guns start blaring.


----------



## Sasamafras

wow I would say a very nice result! nice update for sure.


----------



## crappiedude

We think this is him on my buddies trail cam just before he entered into the field.


----------



## killingtime

good job crappiedude and dont be sorry about the blood it is part of the hunt. nice buck.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Fortunately I have some connections in the field. I used to shoot Horton. No Frills or thrills. Loud and heavy but will get the job done. Plus great customer service.

I started out this year shooting a Parker Tornado, Red Hot bolts, Red Hot scope. I LOVE this xbow. The safety position is phenomenal and the speed is great.

Now that I am into the season I am trying out a new crossbow made locally in Ohio. It is called a CamX. All I can say is "WOW". Out of the box I was Robin Hooding arrows at 25 yds. This thing is accurate and super, super light and FAST!! I harvested a great 9 pt a few weeks ago. At 325 yds per sec, deer didnt have a chance to duck the arrow.

The only 2 xbows I can recommend from personal experience with many, is the Parker and CamX!!


----------



## LEfriend

WeekendWarrior said:


> Fortunately I have some connections in the field. I used to shoot Horton. No Frills or thrills. Loud and heavy but will get the job done. Plus great customer service.
> 
> I started out this year shooting a Parker Tornado, Red Hot bolts, Red Hot scope. I LOVE this xbow. The safety position is phenomenal and the speed is great.
> 
> Now that I am into the season I am trying out a new crossbow made locally in Ohio. It is called a CamX. All I can say is "WOW". Out of the box I was Robin Hooding arrows at 25 yds. This thing is accurate and super, super light and FAST!! I harvested a great 9 pt a few weeks ago. At 325 yds per sec, deer didnt have a chance to duck the arrow.
> 
> The only 2 xbows I can recommend from personal experience with many, is the Parker and CamX!!


Ditto for the parker and their Red Hot bolts. As for the competitive factor. When I gave up compound (rotator cuff surgery), also gave up climbing. Hunt now from ground in natural blinds. That is just as challenging (probably more) as hunting with compound from a tree stand. Even with crossbow, you still have to get then in range without them knowing you are there. So I make no apologies for hunting with crossbow. Some day you young bucks full of piss and vinegar will understand.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

LEfriend said:


> Ditto for the parker and their Red Hot bolts. As for the competitive factor. When I gave up compound (rotator cuff surgery), also gave up climbing. Hunt now from ground in natural blinds. That is just as challenging (probably more) as hunting with compound from a tree stand. Even with crossbow, you still have to get then in range without them knowing you are there. So I make no apologies for hunting with crossbow. Some day you young bucks full of piss and vinegar will understand.


I still enjoy hunting with my Hoyt Vectrix, however Crossbows are alot more forgiving and allow for everyone to be in the woods. Cannot understand why people get so hung up over them??


----------



## SmallieNut

I shoot the Wicked Ridge Invader. Good xbow for the $$$

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Weekender#1

I have a Horton 150lb xbow which I have had and used for well over 15years. I have had to have the limbs replaced a few years ago. But using expandable broadheads fits me to a T. The Barnett I had prior to this bow was a real piece, I swore I could throw that arrow faster than it shot. The Red Dot is the real deal on the scope 1 dot or 3. I have used a x bow since I started deer hunting with an arrow. Never had injuries or problems but that is what I wanted and they have been legal in Ohio forever.


----------



## cmalinowski

Not sure if anyone mentioned the Barnett Jackal or not but last year when I was still living in central Ohio I went to Buckeye Outdoors to purchase a higher end Ten Point and the older guy back in the bow department talked me into paying a third for the Jackal. Long story short, while it doesn't look as sexy as some of the other bows out there it is very inexpensive, it shoots great, and it hits super hard. I spent a few bucks and put a really good scope on it and I can easily shoot 1 inch groups at 35 - 40 yards. At 35 yards it will shoot thru my target block so I have to put them back to back. I think with the rebate I paid something like $199 for it, I really couldn't be any happier with it

He's a picture of a doe I just got two weeks ago down here in North Carolina - pass thru at 35 yards using a rage mechanical head.


----------



## crappiedude

A friend of mine has a Barnett Jackal and the day I was sighting in my WR Invader, I also sighted in his Jackal. He also added a scope. I got to say I was impressed with the way it performed. Like you, it shot some great groups out to 40 yards. I had avoided the bow because of some negative reports I had read while researching brands. I got to say, I was pleasantly surprised.
Part of my decision to buy the Invader Premium package was because as someone pointed out in an earlier post that you really didn't say that much buying a basic crossbow and then adding all the goodies.


----------



## Snook

Lots good xbows out there today.I got the Barnett Buck Commander and that thing is smokin' fast and accurate. 22" carbon bolt with 125gr Rage (about 367fps) hit's like a ton of bricks.My nephew has the Jackal and it too shoots very well.


----------



## ezbite

RTinVa said:


> A good friend of mine has a crossbow so I borrowed it to give it a try. Yes, it will work well to kill deer but it is like shooting a rifle. !


absolutely NOT true. its nothing like a rifle and im going to set the record straight. with a crossbow, you must be conscious of a follow thru (holding still after the shot). just as with a muzzleloader, a crossbow does have a "locktime" all good crossbow shooters know this and remember this at the time of the shot. while good follow thru is essental in shooting a 3000fps rifle, its mandatory in good crossbow shooting.


----------



## crappiedude

ezbite said:


> .....while good follow thru is essental in shooting a 3000fps rifle, its mandatory in good crossbow shooting.


Thats true. I found I was telling myself when making a shot to keep my sight on the target until the arrow (bolt) hit. Thats the same thing I do when I shoot my compound. I actually find it harder to move around in a treestand with a crossbow than a compound bow. It's just bulkier.
When I started this thread it was more about finding a way to keep an aging body out hunting than to do a comparrison between the 2 weapons.


----------

